# Race at Wranglerville! Saturday Dec 20th



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Spur of the moment tnt/ race at Wranglerville in Hobart IN Saturday Dec 20th. Doors open at 10am and race around noon. I'm sure he will have food and drinks. Post up if you can make it!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there better have the heat on 80 all Friday night. to get it warm in there so we don't need coats on to race lol.:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I plan on it.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ok will try and make it on short notice. lol


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Should be there


----------



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

Fast Old Man
I'am in


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

It will be comfortable in there, but it sure as hell won't be sunny and 80 so man up!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

ski23 said:


> It will be comfortable in there, but it sure as hell won't be sunny and 80 so man up!


He will have to wear his thermal pajama pants!:freak:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

See ya there. The cold wont be the biggest problem, Sir Gas Alot will be more distracting :drunk:

I hear the track is very interesting :dude:


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

ZBT Speedway said:


> I hear the track is very interesting :dude:


Yes sir it is. Hopefully Wrangler hasn't been practicing lol. Shall we race crash and burn? hell no! And Darrell probably won't make it, it won't be warm enough!


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Darrell is waiting at the gate. lol


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the mighty rad Gumbo and alot of good practice, see ya all next time and Everyone have a Merry Christmas. :dude:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Great Lunch!:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Great day at the ranch on Wrangler's track! We'll have to see what we can do to cut into that home track advantage.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ty for a good day of races and the gumbo was good.. see u at the zoo in less then 2 weeks.:wave:


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Wrangler for having us over it was a good day of practice and some good grub


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Sorry for the track issues today everyone, Will get them fixed asap. Thanks to the 10 racers for coming out and racing at Wranglers. It's a tough situation for him where the track is and it's the best he can do for now. Hope everyone enjoyed, Merry Christmas to all and see ya at the Jungle!


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

honda27 said:


> ty for a good day of races and the gumbo was good.. see u at the zoo in less then 2 weeks.:wave:



If you go to the Zoo your gonna miss the race at the Jungle, like the song says, Welcome to the Jungle, where we have fun and games :woohoo:


----------

